# My audio interface just died



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

Well, the music recording gods just cursed me

My Apogee Symphony Desktop audio interface that I use for listening to and recording just went dead (just this morning after advising a friend to buy one last night)

It will not turn on (I can even answer "yes" to the tried and true customer service question: "Did you unplug it and plug it back in?") -- all to no avail

Ughhhhhhh -- maybe the music gods are trying to tell me something


----------



## ptram (Feb 26, 2022)

Broken power supply?

Paolo


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 26, 2022)

A few reviews here seem to point to uneven performance... 






Apogee Symphony Desktop 10x14 USB-C Audio Interface Reviews | Sweetwater


Read Sweetwater customer reviews for Apogee Symphony Desktop 10x14 USB-C Audio Interface. Rated 4.5 / 5 by 13 customers!




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

ptram said:


> Broken power supply?
> 
> Paolo


No idea - it worked perfectly last night before I went to bed -- no lightning storms in the area last night and the power is connected through this




creativeforge said:


> A few reviews here seem to point to uneven performance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As occurred when I ate seafood and got food poisoning years ago, thus causing me to never eat seafood again, this has soured me on Apogee (despite their amazing integration with Apple computers)


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> No idea - it worked perfectly last night before I went to bed -- no lightning storms in the area last night and the power is connected through this
> 
> 
> 
> As occurred when I ate seafood and got food poisoning years ago, thus causing me to never eat seafood again, this has soured me on Apogee (despite their amazing integration with Apple computers)


I had this happen with my Duet, and Apogee fixed it for a flat $200. Not sure I'd buy another one, though. I like it mostly, but I am kind of on the fence.


----------



## Paulogic (Feb 26, 2022)

Is there a fuse maybe?? Some devices do have a (glass) fuse inside...


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 26, 2022)

Sheesh, sorry to hear this man! Those are not cheap interfaces!!


----------



## d.healey (Feb 26, 2022)

Paulogic said:


> Is there a fuse maybe?? Some devices do have a (glass) fuse inside...


My first thought too. In the UK all our plugs have fuses in them, and lots of devices do too. Could also be a blown capacitor. Unusual for other components to go boom so suddenly. Did you see any magic smoke escaping?


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

These are fairly new - isn't it still under warranty?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

Paulogic said:


> Is there a fuse maybe?? Some devices do have a (glass) fuse inside...


According to Apogee - the interface has no "user serviceable parts"



dcoscina said:


> Sheesh, sorry to hear this man! Those are not cheap interfaces!!


Yeah, my local Guitar Center has this in stock so thinking of running over there



https://www.guitarcenter.com/Focusrite/Scarlett-18i20-USB-Audio-Interface-Gen-3.gc#





d.healey said:


> My first thought too. In the UK all our plugs have fuses in them, and lots of devices do too. Could also be a blown capacitor. Unusual for other components to go boom so suddenly. Did you see any magic smoke escaping?


Nah - it was working last night - then this morning it wasn't 

To paraphrase T.S. Eliot: 

This is the way the interface ends 
Not with a bang but a whimper



khollister said:


> These are fairly new - isn't it still under warranty?



Unfortunately, no - I purchased it at a "DEMO" from Sweetwater and the return policy on such is 90 days and Apogee does not warranty used/demo gear

Serves me right for trying to save $200


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

I would call Sweetwater and see if they will help you anyway


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

khollister said:


> I would call Sweetwater and see if they will help you anyway


UPDATE: Just heard from my Sweetwater rep and he said Sweetwater will fix it for me for free - so, I will ship it back to them and then go to GC and purchase the Focusrite -- I can then have it as a backup once the Apogee is returned to me or, perhaps the Focusrite will sound even better


----------



## d.healey (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> the interface has no "user serviceable parts"


Sounds like a challenge to me :D



MorphineNoir said:


> Nah - it was working last night - then this morning it wasn't


Could still be a fuse or a cap.



MorphineNoir said:


> Just heard from my Sweetwater rep and he said Sweetwater will fix it for me for free


Excellent!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

d.healey said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me :D


I'll send it right over


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> UPDATE: Just heard from my Sweetwater rep and he said Sweetwater will fix it for me for free - so, I will ship it back to them and then go to GC and purchase the Focusrite -- I can then have it as a backup once the Apogee is returned to me or, perhaps the Focusrite will sound even better


I have 3 audio interfaces 2 for backup. Ironically, I use my MOTU M2 more than my UA Apollo Twin Dual Core Mk2

1. Apollo Twin Duo Mk2
2. MOTU M2 
3. UR22-C (doesn't work well with the M1 Mac Mini though)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I have 3 audio interfaces 2 for backup. Ironically, I use my MOTU M2 more than my UA Apollo Twin Dual Core Mk2


Oh wow - that is surprising - is there a sonic difference or just ease of use?


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> UPDATE: Just heard from my Sweetwater rep and he said Sweetwater will fix it for me for free - so, I will ship it back to them and then go to GC and purchase the Focusrite -- I can then have it as a backup once the Apogee is returned to me or, perhaps the Focusrite will sound even better


I thought Sweetwater would take care of you.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

khollister said:


> I thought Sweetwater would take care of you.



I assume they knew you would be watching this thread


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I assume they knew you would be watching this thread


God knows I've bought enough stuff from them over the years


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

Follow-up question:

Will I notice any signal degradation if I use a 20' XLR-TRS balanced cable? I have always assumed that with balanced cables, anything under 200' is perfectly fine


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Follow-up question:
> 
> Will I notice any signal degradation if I use a 20' XLR-TRS balanced cable? I have always assumed that with balanced cables, anything under 200' is perfectly fine



Cable really can have a small effect on the sound, so use good ones. But people run more than 20' of mic cable in every studio every day.

Shorter answer: you'll be fine.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Cable really can have a small effect on the sound, so use good ones. But people run more than 20' of mic cable in every studio every day.
> 
> Shorter answer: you'll be fine.


Yes - I am getting Mogami Gold


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Follow-up question:
> 
> Will I notice any signal degradation if I use a 20' XLR-TRS balanced cable? I have always assumed that with balanced cables, anything under 200' is perfectly fine


No


----------



## khollister (Feb 26, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Yes - I am getting Mogami Gold


The Sweetwater Pro-Co cables are fine and a LOT cheaper


----------



## cedricm (Feb 26, 2022)

How many I/O do you need?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2022)

cedricm said:


> How many I/O do you need?


3 or 4


----------

